# NJ State Questionnaire - Employee or Contractor



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

Several days ago I received a questionnaire from NJ. Says they're auditing Uber in order to determine if drivers should be classified as contractors or employees. Anyone else receive one?


----------

